# Canon releases Digital Photo Professional Express for iOS



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 10, 2018)

> Canon has released Digital Photo Professional Express for iOS devices. The software is free to download and use from the Apple App store.
> *RAW PROCESSING ON THE GO*
> For portable and wireless digital photography workflows, Canon’s Digital Photo Professional Express (DPP Express) brings the powerful features of Canon’s DPP software to your compatible iPad. Working with Canon’s Camera Connect app*, DPP Express streamlines the processing of JPEGs and .CR3 RAW files with an intuitive and powerful interface. View images and adjust settings right on your mobile device, and save files to the cloud, a computer or your camera. With DPP Express, it’s incredibly easy to maintain a wireless RAW workflow on the go.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 10, 2018)

NOTE!

The software will NOT! work with CR2 files, but does work with jpg files.


----------



## CafferyPhoto (Oct 10, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> NOTE!
> 
> The software will NOT! work with CR2 files, but does work with jpg files.



FACEPALM.


----------



## nitram (Oct 10, 2018)

CafferyPhoto said:


> FACEPALM.



And to add insult to injury, the software doesn't really seem to be fully JPG compatible. Canon being as lazy as possible in supporting older equipment, thereby forcing users once again to upgrade to newer hardware? Typical.... 

I have no idea if it is technically feasible, but perhaps if enough people write to Canon in support of adding CR2 compatibility, something can be done? For one though, my camera (80D) would likely need a firmware upgrade. As of the current version, I seem to not be able to send the raw files from the camera directly to an Android or iOS device. Perhaps someone else had luck with this?


----------



## rh18 (Oct 10, 2018)

nitram said:


> As of the current version, I seem to not be able to send the raw files from the camera directly to an Android or iOS device.



I'll probably get crushed for this but maybe instead of moving the CR2 files off the camera to edit on a phone/tablet, they could embed DPP Express in camera like Leica is doing with Lightroom on the ZX1. Edit the CR2 in camera and publish the resulting JPG online, or whatever. Still doesn't help with the 80D, I know...


----------



## magarity (Oct 10, 2018)

Regarding CR3 and not 2, this is version 1 of their freebie software so if it follows their typical pattern then CR2 will just have to wait for v3 or so. They'll get around to it.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 10, 2018)

magarity said:


> Regarding CR3 and not 2, this is version 1 of their freebie software so if it follows their typical pattern then CR2 will just have to wait for v3 or so. They'll get around to it.


That’s kind of what I expect to see as well.....

I downloaded it, it works on the jpgs, and someday soon, I expect to see an update....


----------



## nitram (Oct 11, 2018)

magarity said:


> Regarding CR3 and not 2, this is version 1 of their freebie software so if it follows their typical pattern then CR2 will just have to wait for v3 or so. They'll get around to it.


If what you say is true, that would be fantastic. Still, I seem not to be able to transfer CR2 files from my camera via the iOS/Android app. I wonder whether this limitation is camera-firmware based or it's app-related and just requires a line of code to be changed.


----------



## mirage (Oct 11, 2018)

"someday soon" ... haha! It took Canon 4 full years until DPP 4 could finally handle all of their own proprietary RAW formats - CR, CRW, CR2, CR3. 

and Camera Connect still does not work nearly as smooth and stable as any cheap chinese smartphone. 

Canon software division really should be embarrassed.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2018)

Anyone else finding that the link to the app doesn't work? Can't get it to load in the App Store. Also, can't find it via App Store search. They take it down?


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 11, 2018)

I was really looking forwards to it but for me CR3 is a complete letdown, having downloaded and played with it for the last couple of days I have to say it is worse than useless. Not offering 1DX MkII and WFT RAW support is beyond stupid.

I'll stick to the well established LR Mobile RAW workflow that is a genuine timesaver and syncs everything to the desktop automatically.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 11, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> I was really looking forwards to it but for me CR3 is a complete letdown, having downloaded and played with it for the last couple of days I have to say it is worse than useless. Not offering 1DX MkII and WFT RAW support is beyond stupid.
> 
> I'll stick to the well established LR Mobile RAW workflow that is a genuine timesaver and syncs everything to the desktop automatically.


When you figure out that 99.9% of Canon cameras in the field shoot jpg and CR2, why wouldn’t the first rev of the app support them?

Generally, I am not one to say “stupid Canon”, but this even stupider than having a camera that has no speaker jack, has Bluetooth, and does not support Bluetooth speakers...... STUPID CANON!


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 12, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> When you figure out that 99.9% of Canon cameras in the field shoot jpg and CR2, why wouldn’t the first rev of the app support them?
> 
> Generally, I am not one to say “stupid Canon”, but this even stupider than having a camera that has no speaker jack, has Bluetooth, and does not support Bluetooth speakers...... STUPID CANON!


Yes I have been called a 'fanboy' many times and have called out those saying "stupid Canon" even more times than that, but I just don't understand this move, not just because it doesn't fit my personal workflow or wishes. How many people does it actually apply to? You have to own an R or an M50 and want to process RAW on your iPad Pro and not be into Adobe Lightroom Mobile, so that is probably a couple of hundred worldwide...

STUPID CANON!


----------



## mirage (Oct 12, 2018)

"communication" and "post-processing images" are a general problem for entire imaging gear industry. Despite many years of smartphones and other mobile devices, Canon, Nikon, Sony, et. al. have still not understood what workflow solutions vast majority of their customers want and rightfully expect today, in late 2018! 

Entire imaging gear Industry seems stuck in sort of a "1990s film days analogue mindset" ... single-purpose camera - press the shutter - transfer image by card - or maybe a USB 2.0 cable - to PC - process there using some shitty piece of software. No, no, no! 

It took them until recently to even add basic WiFi functionality to their cameras, some super-basic bluetooth and NFC, typically implemented very poorly with totally inadequate protocol support.

4G/LTE cell capability not present in a single camera in late 2018. Why?! Module available for something like 5 bucks. let users decide whether they insert the module, switch it on and get data plan or not.

Wireless flash control: Canon was first with in 2012 with its (good!) RT system. 6 years later RT commander still not integrated in any of their cameras. why the f*ck?

lame excuses by fanboyz ranging from "different FCC regulations worldwide" to "metal shell hinders signal transmission" are obviously moot, when Canon now sells 7D II only bundled with removable WiFi- SD card. So obviously Signal transmission with no antennae in a mag-alloy camera body is no real problem. Nor differences in local FCC regulations - just supply a matching version of the comms SD-card and have user stick it into camera. Problem solved. So, why not include a separate, dedicated "com" slot (SD form factor) in each and every camera?

And the same for post-processing. Took the camera makers many years until RAWs could be (simply) converted to jog in camera. Canon was aming the last to implement. And all of their software solutions from RAW conversion to tethering to intervalometer etc. suck more ir less big time. Nikon worst, clisely followed by Canon and Sony's "Apps in camera" idea seems to have stalled long ago and was DOA.

ffs octagenarian camera maker head honchos: wake up to the 21st century or step down! Either have proper comms and software solutions in/for your mobile electronic devices (digital cameras) or if unable to do so on your own, then strike partnerships and deals with companies that can help you along. if need be, run Android on your cameras, so independent App developers can give us the functionalities we want abd you are unable to supply. anything from augmented reality ephemeris apps to intellugent intervalometers to worthwhile post-processing tools!

It is invented already! Just open up your proprietary boxes so we can get it. ffs!

Grrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## wsmith96 (Oct 12, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> NOTE!
> 
> The software will NOT! work with CR2 files, but does work with jpg files.



 found this out after I downloaded it. Maybe they will add it later.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 12, 2018)

wsmith96 said:


> found this out after I downloaded it. Maybe they will add it later.



Yes..... and most of the adjustments are not available for jpg.....


----------



## mirage (Oct 12, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Yes..... and most of the adjustments are not available for jpg.....



yep, an embarrasing piece of software sh*t.

otoh i don't care. who would want to do any sort of serious RAW editing on an iPad anyways? It's like 4k video? Just get yourself a real video cam. You want to do real RAW editing? Get yourself a real PC and real software.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 12, 2018)

mirage said:


> who would want to do any sort of serious RAW editing on an iPad anyways?



Me, and I know I am not alone.

iPad screens are very good, the 12.9 iPad Pro is a high end piece of photo editing gear, try it with LR Mobile and RAW files and tell me you can't use it for 'serious' work. Sure I wouldn't want to do 50 image composite on it, but all my travel photography needs are easily met with an iPad.


----------



## mirage (Oct 12, 2018)

I don't use LR mobile. And i use iPads for (passive) net-surfing and information digesting only. For real "content creation", they are not anywhere near good enough. iPads are *consumer* electronics. PCs and 30+" 4k screens are "real tools". I don't need to do the sh*t on the fly, on the road. I have a home.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 12, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Me, and I know I am not alone.
> 
> iPad screens are very good, the 12.9 iPad Pro is a high end piece of photo editing gear, try it with LR Mobile and RAW files and tell me you can't use it for 'serious' work. Sure I wouldn't want to do 50 image composite on it, but all my travel photography needs are easily met with an iPad.


I agree.

At home, nothing beats a powerful desktop, but when you are on the road or on the trail, and you want to examine the shots, nothing beats an iPad....


----------



## Talys (Oct 13, 2018)

mirage said:


> It took them until recently to even add basic WiFi functionality to their cameras, some super-basic bluetooth and NFC, typically implemented very poorly with totally inadequate protocol support.
> 
> 4G/LTE cell capability not present in a single camera in late 2018. Why?! Module available for something like 5 bucks.


This has been discussed often before. The reason that there's no LTE in a camera is that while there are people who will pay a premium to have a better camera on their smartphone (often bundled with other premium features), relatively few would look forward to shelling out $50+ every month for a big data plan for their camera. 

I agree that better connectivity with a smartphone would be great. However, it's not going to happen, because neither Bluetooth and WiFi are ideal. Even Bluetooth 5 is only 2Mbps, so a 50MB RAW file would take more than 3 minutes to transfer, under the best of circumstances. WiFi, on the other hand, has the bandwidth, but will suck the life right out of that camera battery, especially if you want your camera to be constantly connected to your phone so that every photo goes straight to the phone. Even so, try tethering WiFi to a laptop, and watch how painfully slow 20+ megapixel photos are to transfer. 

For slick connectivity between an ILC and smartphone, we would need a protocol that supported low power idle (like Bluetooth) and high speed transfer (like 802.11ac), that has convenient pairing and reconnection. But if that is developed, it won't be driven by photographers with ILCs, because there are just too few of us.


----------



## mirage (Oct 13, 2018)

cameras need to be able to communicate independently, directly - without need to go via a smartphone. 

This could easily be achieved by offering an optional (!) comm module for a built-in (extra) SD slot. customers could then decide for themselves, whether they need/want it or not. 

Even Apple manages to sell its iPads in different versions - WiFI only or WiFi+Cell/LTE (although in typical greedy Apple fashion it is not offered in a "module/expansion slot" way). 

LTE data plans can be had in my country from € 9,90 per month already. And if price is too high, one could just not buy the comms module or not activate the LTE connection - so nobody would be worse off than currently. 

There is no technical or other excuse for camera makers not to offer it. 

Canon W-E1 WiFi SD-card adapter is available for about € 40 when bought separately. Why is there not also a W-E2 card with WiFi + LTE for eg € 80? And or optionally bundled in kit with camera?

Problem could be solved instantly, easily and inexpensively. cameras would just need 2x card slots, better 3 (1x comms, 2x memory).


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 13, 2018)

mirage said:


> cameras need to be able to communicate independently, directly - without need to go via a smartphone.
> 
> This could easily be achieved by offering an optional (!) comm module for a built-in (extra) SD slot. customers could then decide for themselves, whether they need/want it or not.
> 
> ...


Problem? What problem? I thought you "had a home" with a computer and a 4k monitor and everything? What could you possibly do with LTE when you just insisted you need a 4k monitor and a desktop computer to do anything?

Trolls.....


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 13, 2018)

Talys said:


> I agree that better connectivity with a smartphone would be great. However, it's not going to happen, because neither Bluetooth and WiFi are ideal. Even Bluetooth 5 is only 2Mbps, so a 50MB RAW file would take more than 3 minutes to transfer, under the best of circumstances. WiFi, on the other hand, has the bandwidth, but will suck the life right out of that camera battery, especially if you want your camera to be constantly connected to your phone so that every photo goes straight to the phone. Even so, try tethering WiFi to a laptop, and watch how painfully slow 20+ megapixel photos are to transfer.
> 
> For slick connectivity between an ILC and smartphone, we would need a protocol that supported low power idle (like Bluetooth) and high speed transfer (like 802.11ac), that has convenient pairing and reconnection. But if that is developed, it won't be driven by photographers with ILCs, because there are just too few of us.



My experience doesn't align with your numbers, I get good battery life and very fast transfer speeds via the WFT's, about the only two good things you can say about them! I do tether wirelessly and 20MP files take two or three seconds to transfer, full sized jpegs are effectively instant.

Using the WFT's as AdHoc when you power the camera down and then re-power it the phone or tablet will reconnect automatically, this will save your camera battery.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 13, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> My experience doesn't align with your numbers, I get good battery life and very fast transfer speeds via the WFT's, about the only two good things you can say about them! I do tether wirelessly and 20MP files take two or three seconds to transfer, full sized jpegs are effectively instant.
> 
> Using the WFT's as AdHoc when you power the camera down and then re-power it the phone or tablet will reconnect automatically, this will save your camera battery.


My experience is also about 2 seconds to transfer images to the iPad...

To be fair, this is in a fairly quiet area..... go somewhere like in front of an apartment building, where you have a hundred or so WiFi nodes blasting away, and it will take longer....


----------



## mirage (Oct 13, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Problem? What problem? I thought you "had a home" with a computer and a 4k monitor and everything? What could you possibly do with LTE when you just insisted you need a 4k monitor and a desktop computer to do anything?
> 
> Trolls.....



personally, I currently don't miss it, since i only shoot RAW and PP exclusively at home on my desktop PC + 4k 30" monitor.

But I am of the firm opinion, that in 2018 any digital camera should be able to connect via cell/LTE directly, rather than requiring yet another device as "relay station". At least as an "option" that can easily be added. 

As long as it is not even offered as an option, or only by way of several hundred bucks, monstrously big "WFT bricks" - and yet without cell/LTE connectivity - I am not tempted. 

Each and every smartphone can run Cell/LTE + WiFI + Bluetooth + NFC + GPS and whathavenot, inparrallel, in a small form factor and on a single battery charge for an entire day. I do not accept that cameras are not equally capable and not equipped with *contemporary tech* in all aspects, instead of 2005 technology. 

A "W-E2" SD card with both WiFi and cell/LTE would be the bare minimum today. 
Plus another SD card with RT flash commander. 
Plus decent firmware/software to use it in a "2018"-adequate way. Intuitively, reliably, stable and zero fuss. 
Nothing outlandish or outrageous about those demands. And I bet, I am not the only one ...


----------



## Talys (Oct 13, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> My experience doesn't align with your numbers, I get good battery life and very fast transfer speeds via the WFT's, about the only two good things you can say about them! I do tether wirelessly and 20MP files take two or three seconds to transfer, full sized jpegs are effectively instant.
> 
> Using the WFT's as AdHoc when you power the camera down and then re-power it the phone or tablet will reconnect automatically, this will save your camera battery.


I'd like to see a 6DII (only because it's the latest DSLR wireless antenna) on wifi tether, transfer CR2's in 2-3 seconds. It is a feature I use extensively, on any number of notebooks, and I have never gotten a RAW file in 2-3 seconds. It's maybe 2-3 seconds by USB cable  I would be in bliss if I could make my 6D2 transfer CR2's in a couple of seconds wirelessly; I'd throw out the USB cable.

I say that the WiFi sucks battery juice because when shooting a whole day tethered, I often have to put in a third battery on WiFi, while USB never goes beyond the second LPE6.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 13, 2018)

Talys said:


> I'd like to see a 6DII (only because it's the latest DSLR wireless antenna) on wifi tether, transfer CR2's in 2-3 seconds. It is a feature I use extensively, on any number of notebooks, and I have never gotten a RAW file in 2-3 seconds. It's maybe 2-3 seconds by USB cable  I would be in bliss if I could make my 6D2 transfer CR2's in a couple of seconds wirelessly; I'd throw out the USB cable.
> 
> I say that the WiFi sucks battery juice because when shooting a whole day tethered, I often have to put in a third battery on WiFi, while USB never goes beyond the second LPE6.


I use 1DX MkII's and the WFT-E8 so bigger battery and external, but older, antenna. However it does have IEEE 802.11ac (7 Gbps/875 MBps) vs the 6D MkII's 802.11b/g/n (Max 300 Mbps/37.5 MBps), so potentially 23 times the data rate. In practice the 1DX MkII and WFT-E8 is reliably sending a 20mp RAW file to my iPad in 2-3 seconds.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 13, 2018)

mirage said:


> personally, I currently don't miss it, since i only shoot RAW and PP exclusively at home on my desktop PC + 4k 30" monitor.
> 
> But I am of the firm opinion, that in 2018 any digital camera should be able to connect via cell/LTE directly, rather than requiring yet another device as "relay station". At least as an "option" that can easily be added.
> 
> ...



There are about a bazillion cell phone users out there.... snapping away.... and a great many of those images are uploaded "to the cloud", which makes them more secure than the images on a DSLR, even one with two card slots.... Yes, some of us take hundreds of pictures at a time (or thousands!) and uploading them would be crazy, but that is not normal.... The normal user takes a shot here, a shot there, and probably does not take a thousand shots (mostly JPG) in a year. For these people, uploading to the cloud makes sense.

For the power user, Dump them over WiFi to an external device.... be it a laptop, external hard drive, or over the network to home.... Or, keep on going as you do now.

And by the way.... If you could manage to put that circuitry onto something as small as an SD card, (like the one for the 7D2  ), and just like Arduino has done for the last ten years, there is easily space to put it in ANY DSLR or Mirrorless camera....


----------



## mirage (Oct 13, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> And by the way.... If you could manage to put that circuitry onto something as small as an SD card, (like the one for the 7D2  ), and just like Arduino has done for the last ten years, there is easily space to put it in ANY DSLR or Mirrorless camera....



yes, Cell + WiFi will fit onto an SD card, easily. And I'd prefer it on SD cards. And I'd like all cameras to come with 2 SD slots plus 2 Micro SD slots, all of them UHS III, it is late 2018 after all, not 2008. Those 4 slots would fit easily into any ILC camera. 

That way we could use the cards easily in different camera bodies and when we get a new camera, we would not have to buy all the comms stuff over and over. Modular solutions would be the most customer-friendly design. That's why companies like Apple and the proprietary-everything imaging gear makers eschew it so much.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 13, 2018)

mirage said:


> yes, Cell + WiFi will fit onto an SD card, easily. And I'd prefer it on SD cards. And I'd like all cameras to come with 2 SD slots plus 2 Micro SD slots, all of them UHS III, it is late 2018 after all, not 2008. Those 4 slots would fit easily into any ILC camera.
> 
> That way we could use the cards easily in different camera bodies and when we get a new camera, we would not have to buy all the comms stuff over and over. Modular solutions would be the most customer-friendly design. That's why companies like Apple and the proprietary-everything imaging gear makers eschew it so much.


I was being sarcastic (at Canon, not you)…..

I have been using those modules in projects for at least ten years.... they are old tech now.....


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 14, 2018)

For those that actually want what the app could have been take a look at Cascable, I can confirm it works well in both direct connection and via a LAN with the WFT.


----------



## Talys (Oct 14, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> I use 1DX MkII's and the WFT-E8 so bigger battery and external, but older, antenna. However it does have IEEE 802.11ac (7 Gbps/875 MBps) vs the 6D MkII's 802.11b/g/n (Max 300 Mbps/37.5 MBps), so potentially 23 times the data rate. In practice the 1DX MkII and WFT-E8 is reliably sending a 20mp RAW file to my iPad in 2-3 seconds.


Ah it is the 802.11ac. I wish we didn't have to go to a 1D to get that!!


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 14, 2018)

Talys said:


> Ah it is the 802.11ac. I wish we didn't have to go to a 1D to get that!!


It takes me about 3 seconds to transfer a RAW image on the 6D2.... I live in a rural setting, have aluminum siding and a steel roof so there is very little signal interference in the house, which means we are looking at an absolute best case scenario.... (I have to go to one particular window to get 1 bar of cell phone signal)

If I try this at a friends house, it takes at least 5 seconds......


----------



## mirage (Oct 14, 2018)

it is just a bad joke if 2018 cameras do NOT come with 802.11ac .. or NOT with USB 3.1 *Gen 2*


----------



## LSXPhotog (Oct 15, 2018)

Just a friendly tip: if your iOS device has True Tone Display, make sure you turn that feature off before you start correcting color and could end up looking absolutely stupid on a color accurate monitor. According to Apple...this feature helps people working with demanding color accuracy and it shows how detached they have become to the professional world.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Oct 15, 2018)

mirage said:


> it is just a bad joke if 2018 cameras do NOT come with 802.11ac .. or NOT with USB 3.1 *Gen 2*


I'm still dumbfounded that my 1DX Mark II doesn't have built-in WiFi...but has GPS - a feature rarely used by most shooters, while WiFi could be used by everyone...and provide GPS information at the same time. Instead, I am expected to buy a $600 WiFi transmitter. Granted, it's a really good transmitter, but why couldn't the WiFi be built in and the camera require a GPS adapter if you really want to go that route, Canon?


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 16, 2018)

I didn't really hanker for GPS but now I have it I find it an invaluable additional search term in the EXIF. I use GPS on every shot, I use WiFi maybe 10% of the time.

I got my WFT for $400 and am happy at that price given the improvements it has over the older models, I would certainly choose built in GPS over built in WIFi but agree by now with should be included.



LSXPhotog said:


> I'm still dumbfounded that my 1DX Mark II doesn't have built-in WiFi...but has GPS - a feature rarely used by most shooters, while WiFi could be used by everyone...and provide GPS information at the same time. Instead, I am expected to buy a $600 WiFi transmitter. Granted, it's a really good transmitter, but why couldn't the WiFi be built in and the camera require a GPS adapter if you really want to go that route, Canon?


----------



## Aaron D (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm late to discover this thread, but anybody know if DPP Express can be used tethered to an iPad Pro with it's USB C port? As opposed to wifi...


----------



## CafeAvian (May 19, 2019)

In the app, there is now a message stating that it will become a pay app (rather than free) in October 2019. Do you think this app will be worth paying for in the future and at what price?


----------

